# نقوم بتوصيل المشاوير الخاصة بالمنطقة الشرقية



## مسوقة26 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

|| توصيل مشآوير خآصة || توصيل بضآيع تجار وتاجرات || خِدْمَةْ مِشْوَآرِكْـ،


نقوم بتوصيل المشاوير الخاصة بالمنطقة الشرقية
نقوم بتصويل بضآئع التجار والتاجرات من المنزل لشركات الشحن .​
نقوم بتوصيل ابضآئع التجار والتاجرات من شركات الشحن إلى المنازل .​
نقوم باستلام بضائع التجار من شركات الشحن وارسالها مرة أخرى إلى عملائهم .​
نقوم بتأمين أحتياجات المنازل في حال لا يتوفر لهم من يوصل أغراضهم .​
وغيرها من الخدمات الآخرى.​
قريبــآ .. S O O N










خــدمــة جوال كوم



( يحدد تنقلاتي بين المدن ) عند وجودي خارج المنطقة الشرقية نشعركم عبر جوالكم حتى نخدمكم بالمنطقة اللي راح أكون فيها ...​​


مشوآر كوم



جوال كوم



​​








توصيل||مشآوير خآصة|بضآئع تجار وتاجرات
*مواضيعي*توصيل مشآوير خآصة المنطقة الشرقية والبحرين
حبوب سبروفيتا
فكرة مشروع { شركة شحن }
0568078575​



​ 
​​


----------

